# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  ABONOS ORGANICOS DE LA COSTA VENTA DE BIOL Y COMPOST

## Abonos orgánicos de la costa

Estimados, 
A todos los miembros e interesados en el abono organico, "ABOCOST SRL" 
Pone a la venta BIOL- HUMUS DE LOMBRIZ Y COMPOST
3 abonos organicos de gran eficiencia y hechos uniformemente para que asi todos nuestros clientes lleven el mismo producto de calidad. 
Para mayor informacion a los siguientes correos y numeros:  abocostica@gmail.com abonosorganicosdelacosta@hotmail.com 
RPC: 984379382
CLL: 956375827
NXTEL: 98-147*5283 
SALUDOS CORDIALES,
Sandra Scaramutti
Gerente de VentasTemas similares: VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Abonos Orgánicos I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos

----------

